# tie-out for camping question...



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

We are taking Duffy camping this weekend for the first time. I bought a tie-out stake and my question is --- what type of collar or harness is best to use with a tie-out? We will be with him at all times, never leaving him alone at the campsite. But rules state that he needs to be tied and I agree since he is young and would take off at the drop of a hat.

What would you suggest or have had good luck with? 

I own a leather collar (but it's a bit loose on him yet), an easy walker harness, a nylon collar with a no-slip chain on the front of it. I would have no problem visiting petsmart and buying any other collar or harness that is recommended. 

Thanks,
Kris


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I like the Martingale for all situations since they can be left loose but only tighten up to snug and no more. I've never had a dog back out of a Martingale.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

We've used Sophie's regular buckle collar and haven't had any problems at all with her. We have a 30 foot lead that we take with us when we go camping, but we don't keep it on her all the time. At night, we have found looping a glow stick bracelet on her collar works great for keeping an eye on her in the dark. We purchased blinking collar lights, but the glow sticks are brighter and easier to see. Have fun camping!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

You certainly need to err on the side of caution as dogs sometimes do get spooked while camping or run after a critter. I would also suggest that if you are tenting that you keep Duffy on a tether inside the tent as I have had dogs that learned to nose the zipper open at night. I was lucky and my pup just decided to sleep under the stars but she was loose and free to chase whatever she saw for all too many hours.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

We were just camping this weekend and had a 40' lead for Molson. Most of the time we used his regular nylon collar because I was switching to his 6' leash often to keep him away from the kids we were with (or, rather, keep the kids away from him! :doh. I did use a regular nylon harness that I brought as I figured if he saw a dog walk by and bound over towards it I didn't want his neck taking all of the force on its own. 

The other end of the long lead was tied up to a tree or a picnic table for the most part, we didn't bother with a stake in the ground.



Oaklys Dad said:


> You certainly need to err on the side of caution as dogs sometimes do get spooked while camping or run after a critter. I would also suggest that if you are tenting that you keep Duffy on a tether inside the tent as I have had dogs that learned to nose the zipper open at night. I was lucky and my pup just decided to sleep under the stars but she was loose and free to chase whatever she saw for all too many hours.


Ditto this ^^. Molson is a tent escape artist so when we camp at night I keep his leash attached and wrapped around my wrist. Our tent is really small so even if I'm holding his 6' leash, he can still go wherever he wants inside the tent without pulling. 

HAVE FUN!!!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I just use a regular nylon collar with Flora on her stake out, but she's no escape artist so I don't worry about her getting loose. If you're worried at all about that, I would go with what other people suggested.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

It really depends on how much of a Houdini your dog is. I'm going camping in a few weeks and I already know what Ranger will be wearing ALL the time, even if it gets me flamed: his choke collar. Obviously, he will never be tied up to something without ME being around, whether or not he was wearing his choke, so he won't strangle to death.

I know a harness or martingale would be a better situation, but since our camping trip last year when he wore his harness, he's learned how to get out of both martingale AND harness. Both were properly fitted and he actually pulled hair off his ears getting out of the martingale. 

If your dog tends to be a "lunger", like sees a chipmunk and runs to get it, you might be better off with a harness so she won't end up hurting her neck when she hits the end of the leash chasing after something. 

I also never used a tie out, but had a longe line I tied up to a tree or a sturdy picnic table. I am bringing a tie out just in case there isn't a good place to tie up, but I don't think I'd trust it 100% - and I bought the super duty one. I think I'd rather umbilical Ranger to me than use a tie out because I've seen excited dogs pull them out of the ground, then spook and run faster when they realize they're dragging something.


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

I don't use a stake because we have 2 so we've tied them to trees, and we've tied them to the camper... there's got to be a better way! We spend half the time detangling them from other trees and each other.... grrrr.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

I ONLY tie out with a harness. My favorite is the "urban trail harness" from alpineoutfitters.net I LOVE that for hiking and tying and biking and...everything. I would not tie out a dog with a collar or a no-pull type harness.


----------



## acupofteha (Jun 28, 2010)

When we went camping, I just tied Baileys long led (15') to a picnic table and attached it to her harness. She was never alone without us at the site. It worked fine for her, and shes is able to get out of anything.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

*Loboto-Me* - I read that with two dogs, you're supposed to tie them up in different areas far enough way that they can't tangle, but close enough they can still snuggle/lay next to each other if they're at the ends of the leash. That way there's less leash tangling...I've never tried it though so don't know how well it works!


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

We were camping last weekend at Glacier National Park. Lots of animals and people as well. With Jenni we use a plain old nylon collar. But, at 10 years old she is so well behaved we never tied her up. The Ranger even stopped by a couple times... Petted her and moved on.


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks for all the great suggestions. I'll be making a trip to Petsmart today for a harness, I think. 

For those who hate the tangling of the line - I found a great product and will be trying it out this weekend - its a retractable and revolving tie-out. So I'll give my review of it when we return. 

We had always used a regular stake with long cable tie out for our rattie and hated the dragging of the cable all over (and the tangling). So we'll see how the retractable works.

I think I'll put him on a harness. I also have a nylon collar with a small chain on part of it so that it tightens when it is pulled. I'll bring that along just in case.

We are camper campers! We loved our old beloved popup (with air conditioning no less) so we will all be comfortable in the heat. It's supposed to be 90 this weekend so it will be good to be able to cool Duffy off if it becomes too uncomfortable. 

Thanks for all the suggestions!

Kris


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Ooh glad you liked the trench idea! It was pretty hilarious when people were asking me what I was doing and my answer was "building a pathway for my dog." Here's a tip: try to corral some kids into doing it for you by making it a game/fun activity. It worked the last time I went to the beach!


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

We camp in a camper, as well.. puppers with us. For the times we are sitting around the fire, cooking out, picnicing, etc. we have a wire expen set up. Penny will back out of a collar in a second. It also keeps them clean ( they still sleep with us ) .


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

zeke11 said:


> We are camper campers! We loved our old beloved popup (with air conditioning no less) so we will all be comfortable in the heat. It's supposed to be 90 this weekend so it will be good to be able to cool Duffy off if it becomes too uncomfortable.


Off topic:

I have Reflectix (you can get it at Home Depot, it's like foil covered bubble wrap) cut to fit for my windows and use space blankets for the bunk ends. Together they make a HUGE difference with keeping cool in the summer and warm in the winter. Here is a picture of mine, feel free to make the "looks like a spaceship" or "bet the aliens can't read your thoughts" comments, I've heard it all : Have fun camping! BTW it's a restored '88 Palomino.


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow, love the look of your alien camper!

We have an a/c unit and couldn't live without it. It has saved us in many situations (especially when we camped at Cedar Point and it was close to 100 degrees). 

Kris


----------



## Kimberly Wherley (Jul 27, 2016)

I agree about your dog being a houdini-- Dogs are tricky. I have always had the best of luck with a leather, buckle collar. I keep it just tight enough that there are no problems. I also double up my security by using the Double Dog Run. It is a tangle free tie out system for one or two dogs. It is super strong and can hold two dogs up to 800 lbs PLUS!

The double dog run is the only tie out strong enough to hold my two dogs and I never have to untangle them. The dog tie outs are sold with 20' leashes or tie out cables. But they have an option to get just the tie out stake system, without the leashes if you need a different length.

Hope this helps: Double Dog Run: Strong, Portable, Tangle-Free Dog Tie Outs


----------



## Glassbuttercup (Jan 22, 2012)

Whenever I've taken my dogs camping I tie a rope between two trees high enough that they can't get tangled in their leash but low enough they can lay down. After the rope is tied I slip the latch end of the leash through the handle end around the rope and then latch it back on their collars. This lets them be able to walk back and forth without getting tangled.


----------

